# Transformador elevador



## CpR (Nov 17, 2009)

Buenas, soy algo nuevo en el tema de la electronica y la electrica y quisiera ver si me pueden brindar su ayuda con un transformador elevador de que me mandaron a realizar, debe cumplir lo siguiente: 

Debe trabajar con un maximo de 12 v DC, el profesor me dijo que menos voltaje seria maravilloso y que sea capaz de encender una lampara fluorescente de 8 w, como sugerencia me dijo que usara un multivibrador astable 555 y un mosfet, agradeceria mucho si me pueden orientar con lo que debo hacer y debo tomar en cuenta. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola CpR. Primero que nada no te aconsejo la construcción de un transformador si no sabes sobre el tema ya que hacerlo mal te puede salir caro. En segundo lugar para hacer un transformador elevador es lo mismo que un reductor solo que se conecta al revés, es decir, si hiciste un transformador que te reduce de 220V a 12V si le conectas la entrada en la supuesta salida de 12V del otro lado la tensión va a ser de 220V no se si me entendés. No se de cuantos amperes y que voltaje necesitaría vos para el trafo si me das mas datos te podria ayudar.


----------



## CpR (Nov 17, 2009)

Te entiendo, buscare informacion mas detallada sobre la corriente y el voltaje que necesito exactamente en la salida, gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

¿Lo que estás intentando hacer es encender un fluorescente de 220V a partir de 12V de continua? ¿O me equivoco?

Saludos


----------



## Christian B (Nov 18, 2009)

Hay un post con circuitos para encender tubos fluorescentes en autos.


----------



## jorger (Nov 22, 2009)

Si,y mira que se lo dije por mp,es éste el tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/duda-circuito-fluorescente-12v-dc-16329/index3.html

Un saludo.


----------

